# Matrimonio



## raramuristar

Hola Amigas y Amigos:

Mucho habré de agradecer me ayuden a encontrar *el significado original* de la palabra "matrimonio." Hasta donde yo lo entiendo, es una palabra compuesta por: "Matrix=Madre y Monium (?)" que, imagino, indica propiedad o posesión.

¿Alguien podrá ayudarme?

Mil disculpas, si éste no es el lugar apropiado para mi pregunta.

Gracias anticipadas,

rarámuristar- México


----------



## angie66

Encontré esto en el diccionario del DRAE, y espero que te ayude un poquito.

*matrimonio**.*

(Del lat. _matrimonĭum_).


*1. *m. Unión de hombre y mujer concertada mediante determinados ritos o formalidades legales.

*2. *m. En el catolicismo, sacramento por el cual el hombre y la mujer se ligan perpetuamente con arreglo a las prescripciones de la Iglesia.

*3. *m. coloq. Marido y mujer. _En este cuarto vive un matrimonio._

*4. *m._ P. Rico_ p. us. Plato que se hace de arroz blanco y habichuelas guisadas.


----------



## raramuristar

angie66 said:


> I have just find this in RAE dictionary and i hope this can be a little help for you.
> *matrimonio**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _matrimonĭum_).
> 
> *1. *m. Unión de hombre y mujer concertada mediante determinados ritos o formalidades legales.
> 
> *2. *m. En el catolicismo, sacramento por el cual el hombre y la mujer se ligan perpetuamente con arreglo a las prescripciones de la Iglesia.
> 
> *3. *m. coloq. Marido y mujer. _En este cuarto vive un matrimonio._
> 
> *4. *m._ P. Rico_ p. us. Plato que se hace de arroz blanco y habichuelas guisadas.


 
Wooooooooooow, Is that really you?

Muchas gracias Angie. En verdad agradezco que te hayas tomado el tiempo y la molestia de contestar a mi pregunta.

En realidad mi pregunta va por otro lado. Verás, la palabra Matrimonio la crearon los romanos mucho tiempo antes de que la iglesia romana la utilizara para designar el enlace religioso de una pareja (hombre y mujer). Lo que yo deseo saber es; ¿Qué significaba originalmente?

¿Querrías ayudarme?

Gracias anticipadas.

rarámuristar-México

P.S. No te confíes demasiado en el  Diccionario de la RAE. Es muy incompleto y no está actualizado.


----------



## catrina

Hola,
según el diccionario etimológico -- una parte nada más, porque dice más cosas-- de _matri_- 'madre' +_-monium_, terminación de substantivos abstractos.  La palabra _matrimonium_ se usaba normalmente para referirse a mujeres (por ejemplo, _in matrimonium dare filiam suam_ dar a su hija en matrimonio; de un hombre, la expresión usual (para decir 'casarse', tomar una esposa) era _uxorem ducere_ 'conducir a una mujer'

¿es lo que buscas?


----------



## raramuristar

outkast said:


> Me parece que debes dirigir tu pregunta al foro de gramática si no estás buscando una traducción al inglés. Viene de la palabra latina "matrimonium". El derecho romano así permitía a la mujer a ser madre dentro un marco legal.


 
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y más aún por tu gentil sugerencia, Outkast. Pero, no. No es la traducción de la palabra matrimonio lo que busco. Tal vez no fui muy explicito o acertado al plantear mi pregunta. 

Verás, esta palabra se originó durante el tiempo de las guerras romanas; cuando los centuriones violaban a las mujeres de los pueblos que iban conquistando, lo que, como tú comprenderás, no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con que el derecho romano _permitiera_ a estas mujeres ser madres (iban a serlo en contra de su voluntad) y, mucho menos, _dentro de un marco legal_.

Que muchas de estas mujeres fueran a ser madres, si es que no lo eran ya, antes de ser violadas por la soldadesca romana no era algo que preocupara a los padres conscriptos del *S*enatus *P*opulesque *Q*uiritium  *R*omanorum.

Lo que a mi me interesa, y mucho, es: 

¿Cuál es el *Significado Original* de esta palabra?

¿Puedes ayudarme, Outkast?

Por otra parte, en los pocos días que llevo en este sitio (cuatro) he podido percatarme que quienes ingresan a él, son personas muy preparadas y con conocimientos superiores a los míos. Por eso busco su ayuda.  Sugieres lleve mi pregunta a la sección de gramática. Lo haré con mucho gusto. Lo importante es encontrar la respuesta adecuada.

Debo confesar, por otra parte, que aún no conozco la totalidad de las secciones de este sitio, pero te prometo estudiarlas.

Una vez más, gracias por tu amable respuesta.

Saludos, 

rarámuristar-México


----------



## raramuristar

catrina said:


> Hola,
> según el diccionario etimológico -- una parte nada más, porque dice más cosas-- de _matri_- 'madre' +_-monium_, terminación de substantivos abstractos. La palabra _matrimonium_ se usaba normalmente para referirse a mujeres (por ejemplo, _in matrimonium dare filiam suam_ dar a su hija en matrimonio; de un hombre, la expresión usual (para decir 'casarse', tomar una esposa) era _uxorem ducere_ 'conducir a una mujer'
> 
> ¿es lo que buscas?


 
Muchísimas gracias, Catrina.

No. Lo que yo busco es el significado original de la palabra. 

El uso actual  de la palabra "matrimonio" no es el que originalmente tenía.
En sí, lo que más me interesa, es conocer el significado _exacto _de la palabra "monium" puesto que la primera la conozco, es Matrix= madre.

¿Serías tan amable en darme más información sobre el diccionario etimológico al que haces mención?


> Nota del Moderador: Este es el foro de Solo Español, y un tema por hilo. Gracias. Y, bueno... ya entrados en gastos; ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre Matrimonio y Patrimonio? There is more to it that the eye can see.




En verdad, Catrina, te agradezco infinitamente el que te hayas tomado la molestia de contestar a mi pregunta. He visto un gran número de tus intervenciones y me provocan un gran respeto tus acertadas respuestas y tus conocimientos. Ojalá quieras ayudarme.

Un cordial y repetuoso saludo,

rarámuristar- México


----------



## angie66

la palabra matrimonio, al contrario que en otros sacramentos, no tiene un origen eclesiástico, pues la figura del "matrimonium" estaba ya recogida en el derecho romano. Es sumamente interesante su origen. El significado etimológico de "matrimonio" hace referencia al derecho que adquiere la mujer que contrae el matri-monium para poder tener hijos dentro de la legalidad. De este modo, un derecho que a la mujer le concede la propia naturaleza le es arrebatado por el hombre-abstracto y posteriormente devuelto por el hombre-concreto.

He encontrado esto,espero que te ayude

saludos


----------



## angie66

Hola también he encontrado esto en una revista y creo que te va a  resultar de gran ayuda.bicos

La palabra castellana _matrimonio _viene del latín _matrimonium_, que significa: ‘condición legal de madre, oficio de madre’. Es una palabra compuesta de la forma prefija: _matri-_, derivada del genitivo: _matris_, que significa: ‘de madre’, con la forma sufija: _-monium_, derivada de _munus_, en la etapa del latín arcaico _moenus_, que significa: ‘condición legal, oficio’. Otros compuestos latinos jurídicos con _–monium_, también con el sentido de ‘condición legal’, son : _mercimonium, patrimonium, praestimonium, testimonium, vadimonium_, etc. Algunas de estas palabras latinas han llegado igualmente al castellano actual.
La palabra compuesta _matrimonium_ define la condición legal de _mater familias_, condición a la cual accede la mujer soltera al contraer matrimonio; lo cual quiere decir que el _matrimonium_ significa jurídicamente para ella, en el seno de la sociedad, más bien un destino, un oficio que un simple acto (Emile Benveniste). Este oficio consiste inequívocamente en el poder (derecho) y en el deber (obligación) de engendrar legalmente en su seno materno a los nuevos ciudadanos como fruto de su relación sexual legal con el _pater familias;_ en parirlos, tras haberlos gestado responsablemente en su vientre; en amamantarlos personalmente con la leche de sus pechos y en criarlos y educarlos solícitamente, con el apoyo y colaboración legalmente obligatorios del mismo _pater familias_ y de toda la sociedad. Las leyes y las costumbres acompañan todas estas funciones maternas de una serie de medidas, tanto incitativas como penales, para garantizar su buen cumplimiento (3).


----------



## chalet09

Tengo la misma inquietud que Raramuristar: el matrimonio, como institución (no jurídica, sino social) es anterior al Derecho Romano. No importa que la palabra provenga del latín; el matrimonio como instituto aceptado socialmente existía antes que el latín y antes que el derecho romano. ¿Cuál es el origen y cuál era su concepción original?


----------



## XiaoRoel

El _*matrimonio como institución no es tan antiguo*_. Sí *es antigua la familia* y la existencia del *pater* (*familias*) como jefe de la _familia_. *Matrimonium* es palabra formada sobre *patrimonium*, que es mucho más antigua y que designaba los _*bienes familiares*_ administrados por el _*pater familias*_. *Matrimonium* significa en principio 'maternidad legal' (los hijos tienen derecho a la herencia, hecho que supone una ruina del concepto de _*bienes familiares*_, de ahí que en las culturas que mantienen ese concepto de bienes familiares sólo herede el primogénito), y sólo más tarde 'matrimonio' y, cosa muy importante, este concepto, referido sólo a la mujer (diríamos hoy 'casada') no implica nunca en Roma derecho a la propiedad, que sólo posee el que maneja el *patrimonium*, el *pater familias*.


----------



## ixtab

Yo también he tenido curiosidad del por qué la diferencia tan grande en l significado de estas palabras tan parecidad. 

Por lo que he investigado, el sufijo -monium significa condición legal. Siendo los romanos una sociedad patriarcal y con una organización legal muy estructurada, se procuraba proteger a los ciudadanos, y hay que recordar que sólo hombres libres, de cierto estrato social eran considerados ciudadanos.

Teniendo esto en cuenta, y por proteger las posesiones (el patrimonio) de sus ciudadanos, se debia dejar muy claro cuáles eran legalmente sus hijos, pues se heredaban los bienes sólo al primogénito. Así es como se establece el término de matrimonio: el derecho que se le otorgaba a una mujer a ser madre de los hijos de un ciudadano.

Ojalá reviva este interesante tema


----------



## In Vino Veritas

raramuristar said:


> En sí, lo que más me interesa, es conocer el significado _exacto _de la palabra "monium" puesto que la primera la conozco, es Matrix= madre.
> 
> rarámuristar- México



-monium da munus .Munus ha molti significati :comune, composto di cum e  munus ("incarico, compito"),_munus _quando una persona, solitamente fisica ma anche giuridica, è investita della cura di un interesse di un altro soggetto  oppure di una comunita' ,giuridica e non ( _communitas_ (_cum_, "insieme" + _munus_, "incarico,compito")). Ma anche,dono, regalo,beni ,dote,favore etc etc,remunerare «restituire il dono».


----------



## CapnPrep

angie66 said:


> la forma sufija: _-monium_, derivada de _munus_, en la etapa del latín arcaico _moenus_, que significa: ‘condición legal, oficio’.





In Vino Veritas said:


> -monium da munus .


The suffix _-monium_ is not related to _munus_. See for example the following thread:
-monium


----------

